

College freshman with an idea. How should I spend my summer? - zaqfu

I'm a freshman at MIT majoring in computer science. I have a startup idea that I'm really excited about, but don't think I have the technical expertise to build it.<p>I have about 1.5 years of programming experience, and enough web development under my belt that I could build a sloppy but working prototype.<p>My question: this summer, should I jump right into building my idea? Or should I do other things to raise my programming IQ (internship/side projects/reading/your suggestions) until I feel more technically confident?
======
bigiain
In my opinion working on your own project is by far the quickest way up the
programming learning curve (with the possible exception of convincing somebody
brilliant to work on it alongside you).

Do it. Build a prototype.

------
brokentone
Working on a project is the best way to learn for sure, whether your own or
another person's. You'll figure out the most important elements of the
languages you're working in quickly, and the holes will be filled in over the
next few years of school. Although, you should be reading books/blogs in your
field as you go (but, really, you should always be doing that)

------
matomesc
I would definitely start working on the idea and come up with a prototype.

------
bartonfink
Jump in and do it. What's the worst that could happen?

